# Grape vines for smoking?



## mgicethegreat (Mar 29, 2012)

out here were i live grape vines take over everything.  i can go out side and cut some vines that are good size...from1.5 inches diameter to almost 3inches.  they are very juicy so i am wondering how long they would need too dry before i would use them for smoking?  any ideas would begreat!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 29, 2012)

Here you go...JJ    http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/58662/how-long-to-dry-grape-vine


----------



## mgicethegreat (Mar 29, 2012)

sweet....chopping tomarrow


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 30, 2012)

Grapevines are awesome for smoking

Almost a tart smoke

ENJOY!


----------

